# Which is better CHI or sedu??!??



## cRySiEebAbESz (Dec 12, 2006)

hey i just wanted to know you opinion on which straightener is better the CHI or Sedu? and about how much are they..thank you Crystal&lt;3


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't own either, and I've only had CHI used on me in the salon... I'd heard raves on both... I believe they both range from $80-$120, but I can't be positive... Try checking out folica.com for more info and reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Apparantly from sylists and reviews Chi is the best


----------



## han (Dec 14, 2006)

:dito:


----------



## Maysie (Dec 14, 2006)

I love chi and swear by it.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 15, 2006)

Love my Chi!


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't used either, but I've heard Chis have a tendency to break right after their 2-year warranty is up while Sedus are supposed to be more reliable...


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm trying to decide the same thing. I think I'm going to get a sedu. Definitely go to folica.com. They have tons of reviews for both and a lot of the recent ones have pictures too.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had both... and I like my Sedu better. It's amazing.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the Ultra CHI and I wouldn't trade it for the world!!! (BTW, Crystal, I replied to your pm... Check your inbox)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I own the Sedu and absolutely love it. I have had mine over a year and it still works fantastic!


----------



## Itsss automatic (Dec 17, 2006)

I couldn't live without my Chi.


----------



## applebee (Dec 20, 2006)

Both are expensive for sure. I just bought a blue CHI the other day and I could see the difference from Target flat iron and CHI. It was much faster and my hair looks more smoother.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont like the chi/corioliss or anything like that. 2 years ago I bought a corioliss at a local mall. it was fine at first but the more i used it the more it started to suck. I paid more than 100 for the hair flat iron. After about 6 months the thing took SOOOO long to heat up. I stopped flat ironing my hair because it was too much of a hassle.

I came across KINSEI hair flat iron last year. It is the BEEESSSSTTTTT thing EVER!!!!! It retails for more than $150. Kinsei actually tested other popular hair flat iron corioliss, chi, etc. and they all claim to heat up in 7 or 9 seconds. but it actually takens those companies alot more than 7 or 9 seconds to heat up. Once they reach that temperature, they dont even maintain it. You know hwo when you flat iron your hair the first few pieces you do look super good but after a couple it seems like the results are not that great? you go over the same pieces more than once? well thats because the temperature on your iron has decreased once you use it. the Kinsei maintains the temperature throughout the whole time you iron your hair. So the first piece looks just as good as yoru last, w/o putting it down for it to reheat itself. Other irons also have high defect rates (meaning alot of their flat iron break quick). you have more chance of getting a defect iron. i think the kinsei defect rate is 2% i'm not really sure.

But anyways, this is THE BBBEEEEESSSSSSTTTT hair flat iron i have ever used. I always get complimented when i flat iron my hair b/c it looks soooo smooth. One time i wanted to straighten my bangs only. so i turned it on to the lowest temperature (270 or something) and right after i turned it on, i wanted to put it down to grab a comb, and i accidently touched teh plate, and burned my finger!! it was only 3 seconds after i turned it on!!!! how crazy. anyways, if you guys want some more info about this just let me know. Can you tell how i REALLLLY love this thing???? hahaha


----------

